# Festool Domino XL?



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:Went to the Festool demo at JLC convention in RI today. Promoted the Domino XL, SurFix finishing set and Drill impact driver . They demo'd the Domino, TS 55 Planex and CT 36 AC vac, along with a bunch of accessories for them.

Was a good size crowd, they had some technical difficulties with the projection system so was hard to see all that was going on during the demos.

Arrival for the new toys was from late spring until the end of the year.

Served a great lunch. All was good until it was time to leave. I left my bag of goodies on my seat for a trip to the mens room, and while I was gone someone swiped my T shirt and safety glasses from my bag.

On the plus side, they left the blueberry muffin I had not finished from coffe break:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

June 1st it's coming......

One word to the wise.....if you plan on mortising doors, using the 5-1/2" tennons, you will get 18 in a package, and the price $65.00.....

I kid you not...:no: The systainer tenon kit you can buy does not include all the cutting bits either, some that are not included are only being sold independently...the price on the kit???? 


I was going to order one of these but when I found out what they get for those 5-1/2" tenons.........

I have to think about this.....

That stung........:laughing:


B,


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> June 1st it's coming......
> 
> One word to the wise.....if you plan on mortising doors, using the 5-1/2" tennons, you will get 18 in a package, and the price $65.00.....
> 
> ...


Could you batch out some home-made stock?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You raise an interesting proposition...........:blink:


I suppose you could... 
Purchase some beechwood, mill it to size, plane it, round the edge with a round over bit and use the tip of a Point cutting round over to channel the flat surface.......although, the round over bit may have to be custom made for the same profile of the the domino tenon. 


I wonder if Mr. Green knows anything about fabricating these, or someone that may have already successfully made duplicates.....:blink:

I see no reason why it would not be a successful Duplication..


B,


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> Could you batch out some home-made stock?


That's what I was thinking as well. We have a guy who makes all his own Dominoes for the regular machine. I'm hoping he can do the same for the XL, cause there's no way I'm dropping over 3 bucks for one loose tenon. :no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

There are people that make them. Personally, I don't think it is worth the amount of time and effort to make your own. Technically they are the customers domino so, it should be figured in the price of the project.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Not yet it isnt.............

The rest of them, $18-$20.....that's a fair price and you get a decent quantiy, but 18 for $65..



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Not yet it isnt.............
> 
> 
> B,


People make the little one's. I think it is stupid. If you are making a project for someone, I think you will know how many you would use, times how much they cost and figure it into the job.

Making your own domino's is about as silly as cutting and emptying the paper bags in the last model CT dust extractors.

I have other things to do besides whittle my own Domino's.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok....
Alrighty then,.....

We have one nay sayer........:thumbsup:.............







B,.....:laughing:


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Making your own domino's is about as silly as cutting and emptying the paper bags in the last model CT dust extractors.


:whistling


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I agree, its all part of the cost of work. I cannot even imagine wasting my time making those dominos. Thats as bad as reusing pulled nails from a job on the next one, which for some dumb reason i think I have done.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have other things to do besides whittle my own Domino's.


I may have the wrong guy so correct me if I am wrong but.......didn't you say that you filed your saw blades when they became dull?

:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I may have the wrong guy so correct me if I am wrong but.......didn't you say that you filed your saw blades when they became dull?
> 
> :laughing:


no, I pay someone to sharpen them. Katoman is the cheap bastard that files his saw blades.:laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> no, I pay someone to sharpen them. Katoman is the cheap bastard that files his saw blades.:laughing:


_That's_ right......sorry.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Of course the customer pays for whatever materials are incorporated into their project - Dominoes included. Our guy turns out Dominoes by the hundreds - even thousands very quickly. They're usually made from scrap that's on hand, so there's no cost other than his time. There's no "whittling" involved - just a few quick machine setups & a few passes. 

Making our own gives us the flexibility to make them out of whatever species we want in whatever sizes we want. We're not dependent on local inventory, there are no delivery fees, & it's a good way to use up scrap that would often otherwise get trashed or burned. 

Just because we make them doesn't mean we're losing money in the process. I try not to do things that aren't profitable these days.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Ok....
> Alrighty then,.....
> 
> We have one nay sayer........:thumbsup:.............
> ...


Yea but isn't he a sponsored pro who's duty it is to sell product:whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

No,
Just the way D thinks, it's all good:thumbsup: I just think at over 3$ a tenon, it's high way robbery ........I think what bothers me is the principle of it.....there just tenons...I feel like I am being raped.:blink:

I think Festools marketing is to get the customer to think the only way to do something write is to use their tools and accessories.......etc,etc,...I think that is called Brainwashing........:laughing:

The smaller tenons ,I have no issue with as a said earlier, but the cost of the new larger tenons for the XL is what bothered me......



I agree with Greg ( GRB ), it wouldn't take much time to make these. Let's do some math cause numbers give you a better perspective of how many pieces of green paper get sucked out out of your man purse and what you get for all that missing greenback....


From one 1x6x8 of beechwood you could get 192 tenons . The board itself-$6.00bf= 4bf =$24.00

Let's include some stamped shop time, but realistically..... you could do this if you have some free time......but will stick by the book here.....

A 1hr of shop time @ $80.00hr= so the grand total is $104.00/192= $0.54 per tenon........VS ........$65.00+NYS sales tax (where I am located)(8.75%)=$70.69\18=$3.92......per tenon....

So to sum it all up,
If you make them yourself.... $0.54 per tenon.
If your excluding your shop time.....roughly $O.13 per tenon.

Or.....

$3.92 per tenon (based on an 8.75% ST) if you buy Festools tenons......

$104.00 (Inc 1hr of shop time) for 192 tenons
$24.00 making them in your free time for 192 tenons

VS
$777.59 festool tenons ,( you have to buy 11 bags- 10 wont get you to the 192 ...........:laughing:......:no:..
JMO.


$777.59 Is 62.2% of what the XL costs...

If you buy 18 bags of the 5-1/2" tenons,-324 tenons( you just bought another XL......

324x$.54=$174.96
324x$.13=$42.12 

Vs

$1270.62




I'm just giving you my opinion, every dollar counts when your in business.......especially in today's economy...

To me , it's worth the time...others may not want to bother....

That's what keeps the world so interesting.....we all have our own way...


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

192? from a 1x6x8? No way. You won't get them exactly the same as a regular one, how do you make the glue grooves they have in them?

You planning on being like the guys at the FOG and putting 10 dominos in a 4' long piece?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> There are people that make them. Personally, I don't think it is worth the amount of time and effort to make your own. Technically they are the customers domino so, it should be figured in the price of the project.


With that being said you figure in the same price for your home-made ones and all of the sudden you have increased your profit margin significantly.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> With that being said you figure in the same price for your home-made ones and all of the sudden you have increased your profit margin significantly.


I would just double the price of the regular one's. There, even less work and more money.


----------

